# Replacing wax rings



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a short list of honey-dos from the buyers home inspector( which should be on the "things I hate" thread) and one of the items is to replace wax rings and reset toilets. 

There is a little movement which I am willing to shim and tighten, but I don't see any reason to replace the wax rings. They are about 20 months old. 

Am I wrong here?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

If its not leaking, I wouldn't. But if they rock due to floor I'd caulk em in nicely


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I would snug the bolts if it's not leaking. I like to caulk the toilet but leave a 2-3" gap at the back where it can't be seen.In case it does start leaking this lets you know before doing a lot of damage to the floor.
Not a plumber just the way I do it.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

It doesn't rock much, mostly just twists a little. 

The inspector also suggested another carbon monoxide detector by the master bedroom. 

I'm going to send him a picture of the existing one, so he will know what they look like.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Some inspectors are a Flippin joke. Some are good too though. I do follow up work after the inspection for a company and they called me saying the furnace wasn't working so I went and turned it on and it worked so I made easy money on that trip.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

If I am getting paid, I just do it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

It sure is different than when the boom was going.

"Hey, you have a roof and a front door, you're good to go, just make sure you ask for 200,000 more than its worth".

Now they ding us on faded paint and a tight window on an as is house.


----------



## Chopsaw Chick (May 6, 2011)

All of the home inspectors I've worked with were pretty cool. But i think they just need to find SOMETHING sometimes. When flipping houses, I often leave a small project or two (missing closet rods, rotten crawl space access door, no splashblocks in summer, missing carbon monoxide detectors, etc.) so the inspectors have something to put on their report. Replacing wax rings is a new one but like Framer53 said, if I'm getting paid, I'd just do it! :thumbup:


----------



## dan-the-man (Dec 16, 2013)

Actually you should always replace the wax ring with a new one when you pull a toilet, now if it was me in this situation and trying to sell the home I would just keep the old one since it is not old.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

For me if i pull the toilet it gets a new johney ring, I always caulk never grout and leave a space at the rear, If i got a rocker i will try to tighten, But most times the flange has cracked and needs a repair kit.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

My thoughts as well. I have found many toilets rings not even anchored either so the whole bowl moved. 
If you pull it, change the wax its squished in place, one time shot. It you jamb shims and tighten consider plaster under the bowl. It's sanitary and solid cribbing.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

If it was only a month or so I might consider just tightening it and see if that worked. Could be that the wax ring still compressed some after initial install and the closet bolts just weren't quite tightened as much as they should have been.
But most times I'd pull the toilet and replace the wax seal also making sure the flange is in good condition and secured to the floor. So often I find that to be the reason for toilet movement (particularly when the toilet is not caulked to the floor. If the toilet has already had some movement over time I'm not going to trust the seal. And I sure wouldn't shim it back to up any to help tighten it, enough of a risk IMO that it could separate that seal enough to end up leaking.
It's not the most pleasant job but, it's also too easy to pull and replace the seal and know for sure that everything is as it should be since as the saying goes.....the last one to touch it owns it.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

I did what I normally do and grumbled my way through the list. (There were only 4 items, one being the CO detector)

Decided to replace them and not give the buyer anything to worry about.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Sabagley said:


> I did what I normally do and grumbled my way through the list. (There were only 4 items, one being the CO detector)
> 
> Decided to replace them and not give the buyer anything to worry about.


Right attitude.

For what its worth, on a couple home inspection lists I attempted to just shim wobbly toilets, etc. and it often didn't work. It turned out that I had the bad karma to have broken flanges or flanges not attached to the floor, all kinds of stuff like that...on an uneven floor. Best to just get on with it, pull the toilet and do what's necessary. Besides, your invoice should reflect what was done and paid for, of course.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

I know every time you pull one a new ring goes back on, but why the negativity towards grouting around bottom? I personally don't like caulk cause it turns crappy colors after a year or so. Now are you talking about using silicone or latex caulk? What ever it is, when replacing a ring I have to give a minimum amount of three good gags! eww. I hate it. have to have gloves and a trash bag near by with plenty of paper towels..lol


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> I know every time you pull one a new ring goes back on, but why the negativity towards grouting around bottom? I personally don't like caulk cause it turns crappy colors after a year or so. Now are you talking about using silicone or latex caulk? What ever it is, when replacing a ring I have to give a minimum amount of three good gags! eww. I hate it. have to have gloves and a trash bag near by with plenty of paper towels..lol


Gags for what? You're flushing the toilet first, right? 

For caulk, I usually use Kwikseal and it's fine. If the floor is extra nice, I'll mask it first.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes flush first. I don't do well with the thought of POO though. Thats why i'm not a plumber.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Compared to pulling a toilet that's been leaking for some time to the point that the flooring/subfloor are just soaked with water, urine and feces to make repairs to said floor........replacing a wax seal because the toilet moves a little isn't so bad at all :blink:


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Builders Inc. said:


> I know every time you pull one a new ring goes back on, but why the negativity towards grouting around bottom? I personally don't like caulk cause it turns crappy colors after a year or so. Now are you talking about using silicone or latex caulk? What ever it is, when replacing a ring I have to give a minimum amount of three good gags! eww. I hate it. have to have gloves and a trash bag near by with plenty of paper towels..lol


Most toilets are white and so is caulk, Caulk is alot easy'r to clean of the floor and toilet, A toilet that been grouted can a real pita to free from the floor, And can leave a mark if you are installing a new toilet.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

It has been discussed on this board before that it is code to caulk toilet's in some places.I have always preferred to do it that way as it is easier to clean.I've never had a big problem removing it and the flooring outside of the toilet base is probably discolored from what is under the toilet anyways depending on the flooring and how long the toilet has been set in that spot.


----------

